# How to open Airtel live Home page in opera



## ThinkFree (Jul 28, 2007)

Please tell what address to enter in opera to open airtel live homepage. When I enter *live.airtelworld.com , it opens airtel's webpage


----------



## Pathik (Jul 28, 2007)

You ll hav to change ur user agent to ur fone browser's useragant..


----------



## krazyfrog (Jul 28, 2007)

The airtel live homepage can only be opened from the default browser in phone.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 28, 2007)

itll need a wap browser and only ur default browser cud do that.


----------



## digit i am thinking (Jul 28, 2007)

connect through airtel live then try, it might open


----------



## hailgautam (Jul 30, 2007)

You would need a wap emulator. Tou can go to www.tagtag.com and use their wap emulator


----------

